# Advice on moving to Dubai Pls!



## jruss (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi there,

I am seeking some expert advice on the subject of moving to Dubai from the UK. I recently graduated from the University of Leeds and have been temping for a year, and playing with the idea of moving back to Dubai. I say 'back', because I used to live there while I was at secondary school, for a bout 10 years. (Dubai College). I'm just wondering how difficult or expensive it might be because my parents no longer live there. And how hard is it to apply for residency? And how long would it take? Obviously I would need employment but what would the best way to do it?

Thanks,

Jruss.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome!

You have two main options. 1. Find a job from the UK, or 2. Come out on a visit visa and look for a job whilst here.

You'll find that the cost of living has gone up since you left and if you take option 2, you would have to find somewhere to stay whilst looking.

Unless you own property, the only way to get a residency visa is to find employment as it will be related to that. Your employer would sort it out for you.

When were you last here and in what field are you looking for work? 




_


----------



## jruss (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello, thanks for the response. 
I was last in Dubai in 2004, and in Abu Dhabi in 2005. The type of work I am looking for would preferably be design related, as my degree is in Product Design. But I would be happy to go into IT, graphics or project management. Admin and clerical work would be an option as well as I am doing that currently.

So if I chose option 2, I would have to find a job within 60 days?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not strictly within 60 days as you can renew your visa by leaving & re-entering the country. Usually done by a 'turn-around' flight to Doha or a drive to Hatta, crossing the Oman boder & coming back.


Product design? Interesting. Any work experience? Tell me a bit more as I may know of an agency that _might_ be interested.

-


----------



## jruss (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi,

Yeah Product Design, but unfortunately I haven't had actual work experience in that field apart from my experience at University, because I only graduated last year. But this agency you mention sounds interesting!


----------



## jruss (Apr 23, 2008)

oh by the way, do you think i'm in a good position to find work in Dubai as having a degree from England? are graduates from the UK well sought after?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jruss said:


> oh by the way, do you think i'm in a good position to find work in Dubai as having a degree from England? are graduates from the UK well sought after?



Not especially. There are people here from all over the world with degrees and many will accept an income of rather less then you would. Sadly, British degrees are not as respected as they once were...

In the field you want to work in, without experience, you would start on a pretty low salary with no frill or fancy benefits too.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I think i'm going to have to try and find a sponsorship, too.

I might see if I can hit up some UK agencies, even tho i'm aussie. Can't hurt I guess~


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jruss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah Product Design, but unfortunately I haven't had actual work experience in that field apart from my experience at University, because I only graduated last year. But this agency you mention sounds interesting!



I have just spoken to their Packaging Director and he would like to know about about you. I have sent you a PM with his email.

Do bear in mind, that with no experience, you could only expect a fairly junior role to start with.


----------



## Milka Mbiyu (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,Am very much interested in going to Dubai and workin there,please advice accordingly?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Milka Mbiyu said:


> Hi,Am very much interested in going to Dubai and workin there,please advice accordingly?





You'll have to provide a bit more information than that. This is an advice forum, not a place where we find people jobs!

-


----------



## Milka Mbiyu (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! great!
I have a higher National diploma in Sales and marketing and a degree in sociology and two years experience in sale and marketing.I would like to find employment in Dubai.Please advice accordingly.
If you want more information,please ask,


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As I have said, this is not a job site. As GA said elsewhere, you need to register with recruitment agencies. You'll probably need to be more specific as to the type of job you are after.

-


----------



## jruss (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice one mate, thanks! I'll be sending my details right away!

Thanks again!

jruss


----------

